# Furry music? Does it exist?



## Raicoon (Jul 17, 2007)

Are there any furry band(other than the super furry animals) that play furry themed music?


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 17, 2007)

You know, I've been wondering that for a while and I haven't found anything.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

Um, how baout this?
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bucktowntiger/


----------



## themocaw (Jul 17, 2007)

"I'm gonna yiff you. .. gently.
I'm gonna spooge you sweetly. . ."

. . . that's all I've got.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 17, 2007)

And I did find this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wrg9KhJbl0w


----------



## McRoz (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Um, how baout this?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bucktowntiger/



Dang, beat me to it >.< Yeah, other than him I'd give an estimated guess that the furry music genre is slim pickings. I don't know, maybe I can convince my friend to do some furry raps...


----------



## Jelly (Jul 17, 2007)

Furry Filk?

(Kurrel the Raven is a furry musician who sometimes plays around with the subject?)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 21, 2007)

That stuff is golden..


----------



## Aikon (Jul 21, 2007)

FurryFox said:
			
		

> And I did find this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wrg9KhJbl0w



I gotta admit even though I find the topic of "Furry Music" absurd, that was a pretty cool tune.  Well written and catchy tune.  If he uses the word furry anymore in that song though, I might puke (I almost did).


----------



## Spinal (Jul 21, 2007)

FurryFox said:
			
		

> And I did find this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wrg9KhJbl0w



oh god no

i'd managed to forget that till now


----------



## garra (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh well, some artists may try and write ambigious lyrics which may be taken as furry aswell..anyone remember Dio? I love Holy Diver xD

(yes, I'm aware of the original meaning of that song, but anyway)


----------



## uncia (Jul 21, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Furry Filk?


_*snow'pard feels giddy and has to lay down as he's thrown back 25/30 years in time*_

_*g*_. Yeah, filk => Lee Gold (per that wiki article) and y'could make a case for that shapechanged wolf in her "You Bash the Balrog" but I really don't think that's what the OP meant by "music". _*jk*_ 

_*chuckles*_. Meh... feels like I've been around too long, sometimes.... 

Many "possible" furry songs are kinda obscured by lack of explicit refs. to anthro rather than quad, phps. There are still a few, I'm sure.
Rather fond of Charta 77's Lilla bjÃ¶rn och lilla tiger, though, even if they're not a "furry band".






Cheers,
David.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 21, 2007)

You know, I was thinking...

Do you think Peter and the Wolf counts?  Cause the talking animals and shit?  What's defined as "furry" seems to very depending on what month it is, so I'm not sure.

Even though Prokofiev wasn't a furry composer.  He was a communist though, and they should all die.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 22, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Do you think Peter and the Wolf counts?  Cause the talking animals and shit?  What's defined as "furry" seems to very depending on what month it is, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Even though Prokofiev wasn't a furry composer.  He was a communist though, and they should all die.



that isn't very nice.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, communism is actually a really good idea. True communism would kind of be the ultimate organized chaos, but it would be utopia-on-Earth at the same time.


----------



## garra (Jul 22, 2007)

We shouldn't start another political discussion, should we?


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, it exists, they got furry guitars.
And furry microphone- it's a bit strange to sing facing an hairy ball, but when you get used to it, it's okay.


----------



## Kaku (Jul 22, 2007)

FurryFox said:
			
		

> And I did find this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wrg9KhJbl0w


Aw, you beat me to it.
I was going to post the Furry Song.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jul 27, 2007)

1.I would think that most song subjects are so universally relevant amongst sentient beings that whether they're written with humans in mind or otherwise shouldn't make too much of a difference.

2. Sgolem, your avatar pic: Louis Haim right? May I ask why you chose that one over the other three in the series? (Just curious is all.)

3. And speaking of furry music, I feel compelled to quote that band from the '70s, America: 
 'Muskrat Susie, Muskrat Sam, do the jitterbug down in Muskrat land, and they shimmy. And Sammy's so skinny....'


----------



## sedric (Jul 27, 2007)

On this topic, I just acquired Bob Drake's album _Thirteen Songs And A Thing_ yesterday. Bob's openly a furry (he's BD on FurAffinity, check out his awesome paintings), though of all his music the only song I've found with furry content is "Griffin" from that album. It's a description of an erotic dream where he and several others had to whitewash statues with a paint that would bring them to life, and he becomes very enamoured of and aroused by a particular statue of a griffin that he sets to work painting up


----------



## sgolem (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorta forgot about this topic...  Lemme see if I can tie up some loose ends. *cracks fingers*

1. I didn't intend to start a political discussion.  I was just making fun of the red scare and the effects of labels.
2. Yes, my avatar is a painting by Louis Wain.  I chose this one because it's one of my favorite pieces by him, and because it was on the EP for Oingo Boingo, whom I am quite fond of.
3. Yay?  Nay?  Peter and the Wolf?  Furry? In that Bugs Bunnienesque kinda way?


----------



## GHDA (Jul 28, 2007)

I wish there were more furry musicians but seriously who would sing about furries lol

I've done a song about a furry artist so I'm sure someone else has done some furry related music besides the Bucktown Tiger lol


----------



## garra (Jul 29, 2007)

2's got some recordings too, by the way.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, 2 does more than just his rants...some of his stuff is really damn good, too.


----------



## mca_jabberwocky (Jul 30, 2007)

I would like to point out that Mic genocide is a ferret fur and the lead singer(if I remember correctly) to the punk band Arc of vomit. so that may or may not count.


----------



## coffinberry (Jul 30, 2007)

One of the members of Slick Idiot is a furry and on this site as well.


----------



## Starburst (Jul 30, 2007)

Shit, uhm...I think they got a furry band to perform at FA:U o.o  You'd have to check the info on that though.  And once you got that band's myspace, I'm sure you could find more furry bands.



			
				mca_jabberwocky said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that Mic genocide is a ferret fur and the lead singer(if I remember correctly) to the punk band Arc of vomit. so that may or may not count.



Hey!  I like the ref to DK's in your av!


----------



## Huepow00 (Jul 30, 2007)

Not to advertise or anything, but I myself make my own Furry-themed and Inspired music.

http://www.freewebs.com/dreamstoneproductions/musicprojects.htm

Mostly trance/techno/rave/eurobeat kinda stuff

But I've got alot of original singles and both a 30min and Hour long Original Mix...


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 31, 2007)

MAKE IT MAKE MONEY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=evapRpwel1I
ps. VOAT 5


----------



## Huepow00 (Jul 31, 2007)

dj-ZAKU said:
			
		

> MAKE IT MAKE MONEY
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=evapRpwel1I
> ps. VOAT 5



That video made me wanna


----------



## evil_ed667 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you mean music written for furries, there's plenty of it out there. Look at all the "furry" bands that gig at cons. Unfortunately, they seem to be merely novelty acts; writing about cuddling and yiffing and all that cutesy crap. I want to see a furry band ponder the relation between man and beast, in a dreamlike passage. I want to see them tackle social struggles and class wars, and the struggling artist. This is just my opinion.


----------



## sedric (Aug 6, 2007)

A fur of my acquaintance the other day suggested Goldfrapp are a furry band, based on lyrics (which I haven't sat down and looked through yet) and some of the imagery they used (the "Strict Machine" vid comes to mind). I haven't been able to confirm yet if they've ever said anything about this, though I live in hope as I love that group quite a bit


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I thought _someone_ would post this. I guess I have to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfwBoumNpmc

(Of course, all people from Iceland can turn into polar bears ;P)

And I saw this one on fchan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEYd17cp9G8


----------



## adambomb (Aug 8, 2007)

im pretty sure there was one that began with an S....su...i dont know


----------



## kurreltheraven (Aug 9, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Furry Filk?
> 
> (Kurrel the Raven is a furry musician who sometimes plays around with the subject?)



Just to clarify, i do not write filks. Filks are one vestigial remnant of nerdy sci-fi fandom we in the furry community can certainly afford to let die, in my opinion.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Aug 9, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> oh god no
> 
> i'd managed to forget (the Furry Song) till now



You feel bad? Think how i feel; people won't let me forget it.  Also, that Youtube video irritates me a bit because nothing happens in it except for the lyrics. Not so much as one badly animated anthro fox. If people are going to make unsolicited videos of my songs, it absolutely has to be cooler than this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faGkcs-x9sE

Thematically i've moved on from feelgood sweeping generalisations to actual songs; i've written songs about long distance Internet relationships (Maybe One Day), phantom tails (Human Tail), fursonas as ideals (I should really be a bird), songs with animal noises in them (Raar!) or even just everyone's favourite word in the universe (YIFF!) and irritated rants (Furry Outburst) among others, partly just because i'd be writing music anyway and partly to get other people thinking about what "furry music" can be.

Other people are same idea, different form: Bucktown Tiger is rapping as a member of the furry community. The Furry Music Foundation (none of the specifically furry music on there has ever appealed to me personally) will have more examples.

I don't think furry music will ever fall down to being an actual *sound* as such (the way that hip-hop, acid, metal or country are a sound with particular familiar elements to each of them), because although there's definitely a community of us posting stuff on FA (and places like it) i think there's too much diversity in the backgrounds of the musicians posting their wares for an actual sound to arise. Personally i think its great getting to listen to rap one second and then happening upon deeply experimental stuff the next, and then not knowing what the next furry song will sound like.

So if furry music exists, it's furry music for following a particular theme or muse (be it the experiences of the furry community, or using anthropomorphic animals as devices) instead of following particular structures, and that nicely parallels furry literature and furry art where there's no particular plot that has to be followed or material/technique used respectively. Then the distinction can be made between music made about furries (members of the furry community or anthro animals) by furries (analogous to the art on FA), or music made by other people with furry-interest themes (analogous to something like Robin Hood or Secret of NIMH).

No apologies for length, because that's where i'm stopping except to post one last link: a song i did called High Flier built around a sample from _Womble of the Universe_ by the Wombles. They performed on TV and in person in womble costumes and were reportedly quite popular at gay clubs. (If you don't know who the Wombles are because you're too young or not part of the British Commonwealth where they were popular, google them.)


----------



## Loupgaros (Aug 9, 2007)

I know of all of the above and re-write popular songs to have a furry content. But I refuse to perform since I am a godawful singer and highly untrained. So my skits will remain written!


----------



## kurreltheraven (Aug 9, 2007)

Michael Jackson's definitely had some furry overtones in the presentation of his music before. He's morphed from the form of a panther in Moonwalker, turned into a werelynx in Thriller, and of course earlier in Moonwalker he dressed up in a fursuit and became an anthropomorphic rabbit to escape rabid fanboys on scooters.

He's more than messed up enough to be one of us, but way too musically talented to fit in.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Aug 10, 2007)

Some of the Equines here might enjoy Jethro Tull's 'Heavy Horses'


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 11, 2007)

If Peter and the Wolf is 'furry music', then so is "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict".
By the way, if you haven't listened to that song, go do it now.  It's awesome.


----------



## garra (Aug 13, 2007)

The Italian scremo band Raein had a song named "Tigersuit". Dunno if anyone of you is into screamo, but it's not a bad song after all. Though the lyrics aren't referring to the furry community imho, they're simply a metaphor - but nvm


----------



## FurryFox (Sep 15, 2007)

(sry if this counts as bringing back an old topic ^_^; )

What about this?

[Welcome]


----------



## PunkFurry (Sep 22, 2007)

I am officially in a band again, and I'm suggesting furry lyrics, so we might get some references. Our band rocks, our guitarist is a genius and our bassist was trained by the best.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 23, 2007)

not sure if this was posted yet or not, too lazy to go look, but check this out. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/426977/


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 13, 2008)

ok  the furry bands i know of are.. wyldwood and staggerd. and  singers i know of are Bucktowntiger and  corsi


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jul 17, 2008)

If it counts I am attempting to flesh out a furry virtual band called "Vida Astral". Nothing really furrier than that currently, although I do plan on writing some songs somewhat related to furry. Maybe a song about an outsider's point of view of furries?

EDIT: Here's the MySpace Music page for the project, an FA page will follow when it comes back up.http://www.myspace.com/vidaastral


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

there isnt to many furry music artist around


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm actually composing a bunch of instrumental songs that are supposed to have furry undertones, but they mainly focus on the fantasy of anthropomorphics.

Some songs that I've composed:
A Leopard's Summer Vacation
Lady of the East Country
Waltz of the Snow Leopard
Everlasting Anthromance (portmanteau of "anthro" and "romance")


----------

